
Why serverless computing is one of the biggest threats to containers - akulkarni
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/why-serverless-computing-is-one-of-the-biggest-threats-to-containers/
======
Zekio
say what? so instead of using containers directly, use containers via
"serverless"

so basically no threat to containers, since basically all serverless providers
use containers for it

~~~
akulkarni
I think the distinction is what the end user sees. Similar to how AWS
commoditized hardware, presenting a VM to developers, the argument here imho
sounds like serverless hides the containers from the end users, commoditizing
that layer as well.

